# Is anyone still making a decent one man cross cut?



## Sourwould (Apr 11, 2018)

Shopping around for a one man crosscut saw. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with any of the current manufacturing or any knowledge to lend. I don't mind sharpening up an old one, but am hesitant to buy any antique tools sight unseen over the internet (Haven't had any luck finding a one man saw locally). 

Is this blasphemy on a chainsaw site?


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 12, 2018)

Check over in the Timbersports section


----------



## AT sawyer (Apr 26, 2018)

Modern saws like the Jemco are poorly made and arrive unfiled, but can be made to cut. I have purchased hundreds of crosscut saws on eBay and only had one that was damaged beyond repair. Just look at the photos and buy one that isn't rusty and has all its teeth. Either way, you'll have to file it and the steel in the older saws is much better.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 26, 2018)

I have a couple Royal Chinooks,, NFS, also have the saw sets. Supposed to be good saws. They could be used a one man as they are only 5ft. I may have a one man in my crawl space, will check later.


----------



## Sourwould (Apr 26, 2018)

I was doing a bit more research and read that a two man cut down in length worked well as a one man saw or "topping" saw as I saw it called. I guess because it cut on the push and pull?

Those saws are beauties bob.


----------



## AT sawyer (Apr 26, 2018)

bigbadbob said:


> I have a couple Royal Chinooks,, NFS, also have the saw sets. Supposed to be good saws. They could be used a one man as they are only 5ft. I may have a one man in my crawl space, will check later.
> View attachment 648705


Those are classic trail crew saws. 5' is a nice length for smaller stuff. Let me know if you want to part with them.


----------



## AT sawyer (Apr 26, 2018)

Sourwould said:


> I was doing a bit more research and read that a two man cut down in length worked well as a one man saw or "topping" saw as I saw it called. I guess because it cut on the push and pull?


Yes, topping saws were often cut down from longer saws that had been broken. Because their parent saw was usually a quality blade, they are far superior to any one-man saw you'd get today. I've probably made up a dozen or so of them for various sawyers like the one below. Not everyone wants a D-handle but by keeping your hand on the centerline, you will take a smoother stroke when single bucking.


----------



## Sourwould (Apr 26, 2018)

That saw is a beast


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 27, 2018)

We have a couple of those hanging in the garage, grandpa used to use them for cutting ice when he went spearing. I think they're in the 5-6' range.


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Sourwould said:


> That saw is a beast


Did you ever find anything.
I've been wanting one myself for many years, I'd like a 48" or so with the D handle and the handle on top of the blade. Now and then I find a decent one, but the sell before I get there, it's not supper high on my priority list or I would already have one .


----------



## bfrazier (Jul 31, 2018)

I have a 4' single buck made in Germany. Bought new, it's probably about 10 years old now. It was glamorous and fun to use for oh, I'd say 30 minutes.


----------



## Husky Man (Jul 31, 2018)

bfrazier said:


> I have a 4' single buck made in Germany. Bought new, it's probably about 10 years old now. It was glamorous and fun to use for oh, I'd say 30 minutes.



30 Minutes, either you're Persistent, or a Glutton for punishment, seems like it wood get old about as quickly as Limbing with my 3120XP, wearing the 44" Bar

Doug


----------



## SteveW1000 (Aug 19, 2018)

Thomas Finn Ltd of Sheffield have taken over most of the independent saw manufactures in the UK and still list a 3ft one man saw on their site as well as two man saws. Might not get normally imported into the USA but possible they might be able to add it into an order to one of their retailers over there. https://www.flinn-garlick-saws.co.uk/acatalog/LYNX-SAWS.html


----------



## AT sawyer (Aug 20, 2018)

SteveW1000 said:


> Thomas Finn Ltd of Sheffield have taken over most of the independent saw manufactures in the UK and still list a 3ft one man saw on their site as well as two man saws. Might not get normally imported into the USA but possible they might be able to add it into an order to one of their retailers over there. https://www.flinn-garlick-saws.co.uk/acatalog/LYNX-SAWS.html


If you buy one of these saws you will be disappointed. I have seen them, filed them, and can make them cut after several hours of bench time, but they won't run well out of the box.


----------

